# Internet Source for Large Pastry Tips



## cookie12254 (Jan 28, 2005)

I am looking for an online source to order the large (2 1/8"?) pastry tips. I am afraid that I may end up with those little cake decorating tips. I want the ones that will fit in a 18" or 20" bag. I'm looking for round and french stars. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm assuming you're talking something like this:
Ateco 826 1/2" open star tip

Use the chart you'll see there to just search by tip number. That site is an offshoot of CooksDream if you want to also order non-Ateco stuff to maximize your shipping dollar.

Bridge Kitchenware also carries the large tips by Ateco along with gobs and gobs of kitchen supplies. I love them.

I've looked at the Wilton site and it's just too hard to tell from their drawings what they consider and open star tip. Looks more like they're talking about a French star because they have way too many points in their drawings.

Good luck!


----------



## cookie12254 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm checking out both the websites, thanks. Its hard to tell from the pictures sometimes.

I like your website by the way!!

Thanks for the info.


----------

